# manometer and multimeter for plumbers



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi I am new to the site and wanted to get opinions on good multimeters and manometers that are best for plumbers. I don't want to buy a complicated tool I won't use. Thanks


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

How about an intro?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ive got what you need, 

a Dwyer Slack Tube Manometer Model 1211-12. Brand New and Never been used.

send me a message , i only want 30 plus shipping i hope you buy this its been sitting in my garage for 4 years


http://www.google.com/search?q=dwye...4l45358l0l45716l9l9l1l6l0l0l234l405l0.1.1l2l0


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry. I have been in plumbing for five years now and just recieved my journeymens license in colorado. I have been involved more and more with tankless heaters and tech support always ask's that I have a digital manometer.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

We'd be more than willing to help you if you were to make a post in the introductions section and tell us a little bit about yourself


----------

